# Hario V60 technique



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Being without my Gaggia I have been forced into playing with brewed coffee, this has been a rewarding stroke of misfortune. Being so focused on espresso id forgotten how delicious brewed coffee is. I recently aquired a plastic V60 02 and have been playing with different grinds through my Porlex mini. Subsequent to finding the correct grind for a 3 minute brew time & using a typical Bloom, 'ride the bloom' / 'slow trickle - centre pour' technique i have noticed a little bitterness in the cup, especially when it has cooled down. Then it occured to me that in all likelyhood channeling was occuring and as we all know this produces bitterness. Out came my mini hand-whisk, so now I do the following :

15g coffee

aiming for 250ml in the cup.

grind to allow total time of 3 mins (inc bloom)

Preheat everything & wash out filter.

Bloom until starts to shrink (30 sec)

pour into the centre in circular motion 175ml water

whisk immediately for 10 seconds

pour into the centre another 100ml

whisk for 5 seconds

Allow to drain (about 25ml left in grinds)

allow to cool down for 3 mins

enjoy

No bitterness, delicious even cold! Very smooth but full bodied cup! Note the remaining grinds in the filter are perfectly distributed and nothing is over or under extracted. If I were to brew 2 cups I would use 30g coffee aiming for 500ml but probably make the grind slightly more course. I have ordered a proper pour-over kettle and shall experiment with some other techniques.

So what technique works for you guys?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I keep mine fairly simple:

18g ground coffee

Rinsed filter (no pref between bleached/unbleached/cloth)

(cup, filter etc. all onto scales and zeroed)

water 15-30s or so off the boil

30g-ish water for 20 - 30 second bloom

remaining water added until scales reach 300g, using a circular pour.

aiming for 2 - 3 mins after bloom - with extraction time controlled by pouring rate.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Agitation is a key element for brewed coffee and the whisking is likely to be helping with the extraction.

Try without a whisk but elliptical pouring (through the centre but not just circles) and see what difference that has too.

You're likely to get a totally different taste again


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well my proper pour over kettle arrived from Hong Kong and I tried a brew yesterday keeping all other variables the same but didn't use the whisk, the improved control of water flow and direction is great. End result zero bitterness and the cup was a bit brighter and zingy. Clear that I need to play with both techniques and see what suits each type of coffee .


----------

